# I'm Leaving In The Morning To Say Goodbye To My Mom



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My flight leaves at 6:45 tomorrow morning.

It's now time to say "Goodbye" to my Mom.

My two brothers, in San Diego, will arrive shortly after.
My sister (BFF) lives there, and is with mom right now.

Mom has not been doing well this month, but we were not
expecting this. We just found out a few hours ago.

This is very hard. I love my mom.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Deb...I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. You'll be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Deb, I'm sorry. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i'm so very sorry, deb, my thoughts and prayers will be with you, your mom and your family. *hugs*


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb, my heart goes out to you. You, your mom and all your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb I've been there, it's not a easy thing to go through, I would like to say a prayer for you and your mom and family. I love you and will be praying for you


Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart of deep saddness for my friend Deb and her family. I know in my heart that each of us will be faced with the loss of someone we love so much. I pray Lord for rest,peace,and comfort, only you know the hour, may Deb's mom find peace in you and rest for her soul. Lord bless each one of them with time alone with their mom, and Lord may it be a special moment for Deb. Lord send your precious angels around her, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry to hear this. I lost my mom 10 years ago and it was one of the hardest periods of my life. She and I used to talk to each other or see each other every day. She was my best friend and the best mom in the world. I wasn't with her when she died because my son had a medical emergency at the same time. I felt so guilty. The good thing though for you is to be there with her and let her know just how much you love her and find out how much she loves you. I wish you strength and I wish her comfort. You're in my thoughts and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb, my heart goes out to you and your family. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for strength to get through this difficult time.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Please accept my sincere condolences. I am sorry that you and your family are having to go through this. Embrace that you will have the opportunity to spend a few more minutes with her. You and your family will remain in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you, Sweet Deb.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Deb. I am so sorry.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am soooo sorry!!! *hugs you tight*


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Deb. I know this doesn't make it easier, but at least God has given you a chance to say goodbye. :grouphug:

My prayers are with you, your family, and your mother.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Deb...sending hugs and prayers...I've heard such amazing things about you and your work from Claudia (Jack and Jill's mom)...she shares that you are an angel...I pray that angels be with you during this time!!!

Hugs and wet kisses...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, sweetie. I'm truly sorry. Have a safe flight. I'm happy knowing you will be able to say goodbye. Sounds weird, but it can make all the difference in the world. I love you.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh Deb I am so sorry for your family. Your mom is in our thoughts and prayers.
With deepest sympathy
Deborahrayer:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this Deb. Praying for your Mom and for you and your family.
HUGS


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dear Deb

I am so very sorry to read this; you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. 

(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Deb, I am so very sorry you are going through this. I know how hard it is to say goodbye to a parent. Keep the memories close in your heart. I love you, my dear!

Maggie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, Deb! This is the only part of Life that is NOT good. I hope your mom realizes you are there and that you can tell her goodbye. Such a sad time, my prayers are for your strength and for your mom, may she have no pain.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hugs to you Deb. I too know the feeling and the loss.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb.......I am so very sorry! I am typing this with tears in my eyes. I sat with my Mom overnight and until 3:00pm the next day in intensive care....they had called the family in. I left the medical hospital and she died at 3:30pm. God be with you.......Moms are so very special:heart:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry Deb!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Deb I am so sorry. My prayers are with you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh NO! Deb I am sorry. I lost my Dad when I was 15 and I know its one of the hardest things we have to go through...saying good bye to a parent.

Dear Lord, Be with Deb and her family right now. Ease their pain and surround them with your loving arms. Help Deb's Mom to pass peacefully from this life. We love you Lord in your name I pray, Amen.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Deb, 

I am so so sorry about your mom. You are such an angel to so many. I think we all wish that we could each take a little bit of your pain away from you. 

We will be praying for you and your mom. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry and my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Deb. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Hugs to you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Deb, I'm so sorry. Sending you thoughts and prayers x


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. I know how much my mom means to me. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Deb, i am so sorry you have to go thru this but i agree with the others that at least you have a chance to say goodbye. cherish that moment , let her know that u love her and that she will always be in ur heart. i lost my mom almost three yrs ago and i wasnt at home and i didnt think it would happen like that and i didnt get that chance to say goodbye n to this moment it still hurts. i know how hard this is . i willbe praying for you and your family . hugs.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for this painful time of your life. You have been an angel to so many souls your mom will be welcomed with love when her earthly body gives out. Take care...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, You know you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you, Edie


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Deb, I lost my dad unexpectedly last year. I know how hard this must be. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

God bless you, your family and your Mom.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, my thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

(((((((Deb)))))))) sending you big hugs...so very sorry to hear this    Has to be one of the hardest things ever


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb, My prayers are with you and your family during 
this very difficult time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes with you and to your family at this time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart aches for you as I know how hard this is. :smcry: I was working in Irvine when the doctors called me (5 years ago) and told me that it was time to take my Mom off of dialysis. 

I'm an only child, so the decision was totally up to me. I could not make the decision without seeing Mom, so I flew to Phoenix (an hour flight) and visited her at the assisted living home. She was heavy sedated with Morphine, but I knew it was "time". She had told me about 2 months earlier that I needed to be prepared to "let her go".

Although it broke my heart, I made the decision to stop dialysis. I thought it would be about 10 days until she passed. The doctors assured me that it would be peaceful. She had dialysis on Monday. I visited her and made the decision on Tuesday, and was planning on returning on Friday to spend the weekend with her. She passed in the night on Wednesday having missed only one dialysis. So taking her off of dialysis didn't cause her death. I'm glad for that as I never have had to second guess my decision. She had a terrible infection throughout her body that she had gotten via the pick line they were using for dialysis.

My Mom and I were very, very, very close and this was extremely difficult for me, but I knew that she would not want to continue living in her current state and that she was only trying to hang on for me. I "gave her permission" to go be with my Dad and I truly believe that she went in peace.

But I still dream about her several times a month and I still miss her terribly.

Deb -- I do know how hard this is. If you just need a shoulder, you know you can reach out to me.

Be brave and remember the good times before she became ill.

Hugs, my dear friend.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Debbie try and make every last second count ,say all the things you have allways wanted to say ,this time last year i was saying good bye to my dad so i know how sad you must be feeling ,my heart breaks for you ,be strong, praying and thinking of you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Deb...no words can express how sad I am for you. My heart goes out to you and your family at this very difficult time. My thoughts and prayers are with you sweet Deb.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers for you and your family...


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww I am so sorry to hear this. Please know that everyone's thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. *hug* Take care...


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry Deb Hugs


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm very sorry Deb. We're here for you. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, i'm so sorry.
sending hugs,
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Deb, I'm so very sorry to hear of this..I know this can be a heart breaking time, but I know you have so many good memories with her and that will keep her alive in your heart.. Praying for comfort for you and your family at this very difficult time..

Jayne


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh no Deb! I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you at this difficult time. We are here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb.. I am so saddened for you!! It is a 'toughie' that's for sure! I was in my 20s when I lost my Mom and have to say I felt if I made it through that..I could face anything!.
Many years have passed and I still appreciate how blessed I was to have that special lady for my Mom. 
I know you will come thru this by way of all the love and support you receive and by way of a special strength that your Mom will give you.
.... and Know, Hon, we are here for you!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Deb, my heart breaks for you and I'm so very sorry.

Deb


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

God Bless all of you.rayer: :grouphug::grouphug: Our thoughts and prayers are wih all of your family, esp. your Mom.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Deb, I am so very sorry. My prayers are with you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb, I am deeply sorry you are going thru this. My heart goes out to you and I am sending many prayers and thoughts your way. Many hugs and much love. 
Jennifer


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry Deb. I will be hoping for a peaceful transition for your Mom and peace and acceptance for you and your family. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the kind words, thoughts and prayers.

I arrived, in Salt Lake, early yesterday morning, brother Kevin arrived a few hours later, with brother Rick coming at 6:30PM.

Along with my sister, Donna, she was surrounded by her four children.
The love in the room was amazing. 

Mom passed away at 10PM last night.

Today we help sort this out with my sister. 

We love you mom. You will be terribly missed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, Deb. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hugs! im so sorry for ur loss.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry for your loss. But what a blessing for your mom to have her children come from near and far and wide to be with her when she passed. She must have felt all the love and known it was alright to leave this world. I'm praying for her and your family at this very sad time, but also try to celebrate the wonderful woman who she was and keep that alive.:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
Mothers hold their children's hands for a while, their hearts forever. 

You will miss her forever. I wish you and your Family peace.
xoxoxoxooxoxxooxox


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your mother...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So sorry Deb ,praying for you and your family .:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know I am a "newbie" but just want to say that we all grieve here with you today, Deb. May you be comforted by knowing that we are reaching across the miles to embrace you w/love and prayers. May you find strength for the days ahead through God's grace.
sandi & Kitzi


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so glad you were all able to be with her Deb. Just how we would all choose to go, surrounded by those we love. My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family . Hugs and Love, Edie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thinking of your, dear Deb (((hugs)))

Kat


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear mother._ I am so glad you got to say goodbye to her.That must have been so hard. Sending hugs and prayer s to you and your family._


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb, I'm so glad all your mom's kids were beside her when she passed, it speaks volumes of the love you had for your dear mom. I know she had a smile in her heart knowing her babies were beside her. I was beside my mom when she went home it was the hardest thing I had ever done, I miss my mom so much she passed in 1995, God made mom's because they love unconditional. God Bless you and your family. I'll remember you all in my prayers. Love ya my friend


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

My prayers continue to be with you and your family. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

Thinking of you and holding you with hugs!

Maggie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Deb, so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry for the loss of your mom.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your mom. You never grow too old to want your mom ,to tell her all the things going on in your life. My mom had an aneurysm 7 years ago and left her at 70 % of what she was,but I could still talk to her.But now the last 2 years her Alzhiemers has taken over and all that's left is a shell that looks like my mom. The light in her eyes is gone.
I pray she goes peacefully,surrounded by family and love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb ...

I am so sorry. You and your family will be in my thought and prayers.

Sending you lots of love and hugs.

Marie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb,

So deeply sorry for your loss.

In my heart and prayers,
Christine


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. Indeed, there was a lot of love in that room.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb...so sorry for the loss of your loving Mom.:heart: I am so glad you got there in time. I will be thinking of you.........


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

my deepest condolences go out to you and your family. you must be heartbroken. I am happy that you all could be together and say byebye to your mom in they way you did. 

the love will stay, een if she went to heaven.

big and warm hugs to you
stay strong

love
becky


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Deb, my heart goes out to you at this time. Losing your mom, saying goodbye is never easy for any of us, but please rest in knowing that she will be in God's loving arms, waiting for you and your family. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb we are sending our sincere condolences. Please know that our hearts are with you and your family.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss. Prayers lifted for you to find comfort & strength during this difficult time.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Deb, I am deeply sorry for your loss. I am so glad you got to be there with your whole family. I know that your mom was very loved, and that she will be an angel watching over you now. Lots of love, hugs, and prayer.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Deb, i am so so sorry to hear about you Mom.
she will always love you and be with you.:heart:
sending hugs and prayers,
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Debbie, I'm so sorry for your loss. I just saw this thread. I'm so glad you were there, both for her and for you.
Lots of love. Call me if you want to talk.

xoxo


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you hugs and love. So sorry for your mother's passing. Will keep all of you in my prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I'm so glad you and your siblings were able to be there for your Mom... How beautiful for her to be surrounded by her 'kids' and embraced in that love! 
It's still hard but there's a comfort for you in that at the same time.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Praying for you and your family during this difficult time -big big hug-


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Mom. My deepest condolences and prayers to you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mom and am so glad you and your family were able to be with her at that time. love and prayers to you.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Deb, I'm so very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Deb, I am very, very sorry for the loss of your Mom.
Many prayers are being said for you.
I am deeply sorry.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, we lost my mother in law last year on our wedding anniversary and I know how hard the transition can be. I'm so grateful for you that you were able to be there with her and with the rest of your siblings at the time of her passing. Thoughts for peace and comfort are coming to you from the west coast.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Deb, I am so sorry about the passing of your Mom. I am just seeing this so please accept my sincere condolences. A Mom is so special & it was so wonderful that you were all there. I'm sure she knew it and felt the love. 
Hope you are doing as well as can be. I think that there is a period of feeling shell shocked. Just take care of yourself.
Very sorry.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb I just read this - sorry for the passing of your mum - she's in a better place I am sure you know that .. hugs to you my friend xoxo


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb I am also just seeing this thread for the first time.
I am so very sorry for your loss of your dear Mom and am pleased that you did manage to be there with her and your family to surround her with love at her time of passing.


----------

